# Help with gloves, a suit and veil



## beekeeper1756 (Mar 20, 2010)

Hey everyone, I need some advice. I looked on Dadant and Rossman today for a suit, veil and gloves. I see both sites have a full suit for about $75.00 but the one from Rossman I believe did not have a hat/veil.

I would like something with a zippered veil...don't want any visitors inside my hat.

I also would like opinions on gloves. Some are vented but I read that just regular plastic dishwasher gloves would prevent stings as well. That sounds a little far fetched.

Any opinions and advice would be greatly appreciated. I plan on ordering within the next two days.


----------



## Monie (Feb 13, 2008)

I got the cotton/poly jacket with attached veil. I think it was around $50. It works quite well.

For gloves, I just picked up a new pair of snug fitting leather gloves at the hardware store. I hate wearing gloves, but I'm not comfortable working my bees without them. So, feel is really important to me. I tried several pair before I found this new leather pair. They are thick enough that stings won't get through, yet thin enough and snug enough that I can maniuplate my frames with confidence. Confidence is definitely key when working your hives!


----------



## beekeeper1756 (Mar 20, 2010)

Did it have the zippered veil so bees can't sneak up into the head section? What company did you buy your jacket from?


----------



## Monie (Feb 13, 2008)

It's zippered and has velcro tabs at the top and bottom of the jacket. The wrists and waist have strong elastic to keep the little sneaks out as well. I get my stuff from Dadant.


----------



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

duplicate


----------



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

You need to check out the ventilated beekeeping suit at the top of the page, also do a search on this forum and you will find some reviews on the suit/jacket. They are all good reviews because its a great product. I have a jacket and would highly recommend it.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

You live in Texas........ do your self a favor and
buy one of the ventilated suits like the Ultra Breeze
made by a fellow beekeeper on this site. 

It is extremely well made and will serve you well. And
the ventilation is nothing short of heavenly when you
are working the bees. They cost more but are made
so much better that the money is well spent.

http://www.honeymoonapiaries.com/suit/suit.htm


----------



## SL Tx (Sep 17, 2006)

After trying all kinds of hats, veils, jackets, suits and gloves, I've settked on a dome-hood inspector jacket (like http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/Inspectors-Jacket/productinfo/989Z/) and (if I need them) Lowe's/Home Depot Mr. Clean Nyplex Size Large gloves (http://www.mrcleangloves.com/mrclean/ProductType.cfm?Type=c_reus&Level=Detail&Group=C_1135)....and I live in Texas.


----------



## Ardilla (Jul 17, 2006)

I would go for a jacket with some sort of attached hat/veil. I have a jacket and a full suit. The full suit almost never gets used especially when it is hot out.


----------



## ArtD (Oct 21, 2009)

I purchased an inexpensive suit (VO1170) from Dadant. The suit itself has no shoulders so the whole thing rests on the hat. It is miserable to try to work in. I've noticed on the website that they have multiple suit/veil combos that don't show the suits lapels and they too probably have the same problems.
The bottom line is don't buy the cheap suit if you plan to work while wearing it.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

I have the dadant V01180. It is the best one I have had yet. TOTALLY bee proof. Get some goat skin gloves from Mann lake and you are ready to go. 
Kingfisher


----------



## kldreyer (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi--
I've had good luck with disposable nitrile gloves. They are puncture resistant, have good tactile sensitivity, disposable when they get sticky. The bees don't seem to like the way they feel on their feet, and skitter off pretty quickly. Knock on wood, haven't been stung through them yet. Yet.


----------



## beekeeper1756 (Mar 20, 2010)

I took my Dadant VO1170 out for a test run so to speak. Found a feral hive of bees and just squated down right next to them at first. Gave me an outstanding opportunity to get over my nerves, had the bees buzz me checking things out, had a few bump my veil and then I eased away about 10 steps and they forgot all about me.

Went back to the hive and intentionally starting banging on the side of the hive area and stirred them up really good. 30-40 bees began to seriously bang my veil and hat area. Completely left my arms, chest and legs alone.

Did learn one think though. There were about 10-15 bees around the hive entrance and I used my brown booted foot to bang next to the entrance and all the bees on the entrance immediately jumped onto my boot. They didn't fly around at all but hopped instantly to my boot. It was dark brown and would figure like all the bee books I have read about wearing black, brown or dark grey.

All in all, an excellent test. I feel much more reassured and ready to face the next step. I can't wait.


----------



## ronnyclif (Jul 5, 2004)

I like the dadant new cricket suit/poly blend - fully zippered, buy a size to big so it fits loosely. Leather vented gloves from Dandant > less than $100 for the entire rig and near sting proof. * This is the round veil and the mesh is durable and stiff (VO1230)

I did not like the mann lake/poly blend - fully zipperes, its veil is flat and I got tired of being stung on the ears-from turning my head, and on my face when the wind is blowing -the mesh looses its stiffness quickly. * They need to change the flat veil in my opinion. I tried rigging it with a coat hanger to keep it off my face & still no luck. 
(CV300)

I did not have any problems with the material of either suit wearing a light long sleeve shirt....just note the veil differences. 

Good luck!


----------



## giant pumpkin peep (Mar 14, 2009)

As sundance said you live in texas. I would say the best suit would be a light colored shirt and if your not cofortable by that duct tape it. Pair of jeans. I have a square veil that slips over a hat. I love it and if you double check it they should be able to get in. I shook a package and made a few mistakes. They where pretty mad, they didn't get in.


----------

